# Cheap Stock Upgrade



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Upgraded my Savage B-Mag, .17 WSM today with a thumbhole Boyds stock. Big improvement over the flimsy OEM unit although the cheap plastic Boyds trigger guard takes away from it all. Gonna see if there's a replacement steel trigger guard available; if not, I'll see if my friend, MT, can make one. Scope is a Minox 3x9.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Glen------love my WSM---t/c thumbhole contender---MGM 24" barrel--Deadly---Your going to like that stock lots--Sure looks Good------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks frigging awesome Glen.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Good lookin' rig Glen!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great too bad they didn’t make em for us south paws


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Looks great too bad they didn't make em for us south paws


Boyds does make their stocks for left hand rifles. You need to contact them for pricing. I believe they do the featherweight thumbhole in left hand too.


----------

